# Birdhouse ornaments



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

One of the turning clubs I am in (show-me woodturners) does a charity birdhouse ornament drive each year. Mostly local retirement homes in December for Christmas, it’s a great way to get your club out to the public. This year we are also giving out birdhouse to the teachers of the high school where we hold our meetings to say thanks to the Festus high School district for the use of their wood shop. Each member donates five birdhouses these are my five. 

Just wanted to share the ideas with you turners and maybe get response of different ideas that other clubs do for their communities and which clubs you are in? 

Jeff


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are really nice, I like them a lot.
Great job.
Ken


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice work and it is great to donate them, it will say thank you in a wonderful way.

Arthur


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are great Jeff. Do you make the stands also?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

yes we do make the stands out of brass rods form the hobby shop. I turn the base drill and glue the rods in place,then use a quart paint can to round my brass rods. in the top of the roofs glue a fish hook eye. then they can be displayed all year and taken off to go on a Christmas tree


----------

